# Basement HVAC soffit---symmetry



## jay.goodman1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Placing a wall unit for 65" tv ...

Ceiling soffit is somewhat not centered where I believe the center of tv would go..

Q. Does the ceiling soffit thus dictate I must center the wall unit under soffit? 

I.e. is it going to look unbalanced if it is 3 foot off center?

Thank you....
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jay.goodman1 said:


> I.e. is it going to look unbalanced if it is 3 foot off center?


Yes.




jay.goodman1 said:


> Q. Does the ceiling soffit thus dictate I must center the wall unit under soffit?


Not unless you care if it looks unbalanced.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Left-right symmetry is very advantageous for sound quality. Front-back symmetry is helpful especially if openings into the room are involved. I would suggest absorbent materials on both vertical sides of the soffit... acoustic foam or fabric similar to a comforter (some loft and absorbent properties. And if the low point in the soffit is left-right, consider some absorbent materials to make the reflective points in be in the center of the room/soffit. You can use a mirror to see how first reflections reach the main seats and use absorbent materials so that both ears receive sound that's relatively balanced.


----------

